# Hilfe bei eigener Internetpräsenz gesucht!



## cHo1zZ (3. September 2010)

Hallo!

Ich arbeite nun schon seit einem Monat an meinem Blog, habe mir dafür eine eigene Domain registriert (http://intaweb.de) und wir schreiben regelmäßig zu dritt an aktuellen Beiträgen. Leider muss ich enttäuscht feststellen, dass laut Google Analytics kaum Besucher kommen. Außerdem ist mein PageRank bei null. 
Liegt das am Content? Die Themen sind ziemlich gemischt, jeder schreibt, worauf er Lust hat.
Oder mache ich bei den SEO-Einstellungen von Wordpress etwas falsch?

Ich würde mich um jede Hilfe freuen (:


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. September 2010)

Ich an eurer Stelle, würde ja bei Blogspot bloggen, jussayin


----------



## cHo1zZ (3. September 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Umzug auf Blogspot in Frage kommt. Wir haben dort schon soviele Plugins installiert und das Design komplett überarbeitet, sowie am Templatecode herumgeschraubt - da steckt einfach zuviel drin.
Blogspot heißt doch auch nicht zwingend mehr Leser, oder?


----------



## Arosk (3. September 2010)

Klar, aber am besten hier haut mehr Stichwörter in eure Page rein damit ihr mehr bei Google auftaucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (3. September 2010)

Müsst halt Werbung für euren Blog machen oder wie stellt ihr euch vor, dass Leute auf euren Blog stoßen?


----------



## cHo1zZ (3. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Klar, aber am besten hier haut mehr Stichwörter in eure Page rein damit ihr mehr bei Google auftaucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darüber habe ich auch schon gegrübelt. Aber zuviele Keywords sollen doch auch schlecht sein und zu einer Fehlplatzierung der Seite führen, oder?


----------



## Arosk (3. September 2010)

Nein, solange ihr das auf der Seite habt was ihr angebt wirds sich keiner beschweren. Wenn ihr halt nichts über Autos geschrieben habt, dann am besten auch nicht Auto als Stichwort eintragen.


----------



## cHo1zZ (3. September 2010)

Ich habe jetzt "intaweb, blog, wordpress, internet, youtube, lustig, funny, links, videos, games, spiele, kritik, online, mmo, sozial, netzwerk, kritik, social, facebook, twitter, onlineblog, download, bed, intruder, double, rainbow, poetry, slam, google" drin. Ist das zuviel? Irgendwelche ergänzungen?


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. September 2010)

Irgendwie Werbung machen (zum Beispiel in Signaturen bei Foren wenn es erlaubt ist), Videos auf Youtube, Myvideo etc machen,
per Messanger verbreiten etc ;D


----------



## cHo1zZ (3. September 2010)

Dann hab ich jetzt hier meine erste Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Duke Nukem kommt!!! http://intaweb.de/2010/09/03/duke-nuken-forever-livestream/


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. September 2010)

cHo1zZ schrieb:


> Dann hab ich jetzt hier meine erste Signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie lange heißt das schon das Duke Nukem kommt? 15 Jahre oder sowas wars doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProggerGott (3. September 2010)

lol^^

Sorry aber für einen Erfolgreichen Blog gibts folgendes zu beachten:

-such dir eine "Finanzlücke" also ein Thema, dass nicht schon von hundert anderen Blogs durchgekaut wird.

-such alle Informationen zu dem Thema und schreib die Essenz daraus in deinen Blog.

-bring immer die aktuellsten infos zu dem Thema so schnell wie möglich auf dein Blog.

-förder/schaff deine Community, hast du par Besucher die öfters Kommentare hinterlassen bau ein freundschaftliches Verhältnis zu ihnen auf.




gutes Beispiel:

www.netbooknews.de (früher www.eee-pc-news.de) lies mal den Lebenslauf von dem Betreiber durch...


----------



## mmeCeliné (4. September 2010)

ProggerGott schrieb:


> lol^^
> 
> Sorry aber für einen Erfolgreichen Blog gibts folgendes zu beachten:
> 
> ...



Das erste ist einfach absolutes Pseudo Experten geschreibe, 
such dir etwas worüber du schreiben WILLST, denn wenn du 
etwas nimmst was dir im Prinzip keinen Spaß macht, leidet auch die qualität deiner Blogs darunter,
allerdings würde ich gleich mehrere themenbereiche abdecken, also ich für meinen teil blogge bzw- reviewe Mode aber auch EPs' und ganz selten mal 'games


----------



## ProggerGott (4. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Das erste ist einfach absolutes Pseudo Experten geschreibe,
> such dir etwas worüber du schreiben WILLST, denn wenn du
> etwas nimmst was dir im Prinzip keinen Spaß macht, leidet auch die qualität deiner Blogs darunter,
> allerdings würde ich gleich mehrere themenbereiche abdecken, also ich für meinen teil blogge bzw- reviewe Mode aber auch EPs' und ganz selten mal 'games



na klar und den ganzen Finanz experten macht ihr Job auch spaß. Wer Geld verdienen will, z.B. durch Werbung auf HPs, darf nicht wählerisch sein...

EDIT: guck dir mal den Studiengang Finanzmathematik an, dass macht KEINER aus spaß^^


----------



## Tikume (4. September 2010)

Macht ihr das weil es euch Spass macht oder weil ihr groß rauskommen wollt damit?
Im ersten Fall können euch die Besucherzahlen egal sein und ihr macht weiter.
Für den zweiten Fall solltet ihr euer Scheitern einsehen und aufhören.


----------



## mmeCeliné (4. September 2010)

ProggerGott schrieb:


> na klar und den ganzen Finanz experten macht ihr Job auch spaß.



Also mein Vater hat Spaß an seinem Job, nach wie vor

Das Leute im allgemeinen immer denken, dass andere etwas nur für Fame und Geld tun oO



Tikume schrieb:


> Macht ihr das weil es euch Spass macht oder weil ihr groß rauskommen wollt damit?
> Im ersten Fall können euch die Besucherzahlen egal sein und ihr macht weiter.
> Für den zweiten Fall solltet ihr euer Scheitern einsehen und aufhören.



This.


----------



## Hotgoblin (4. September 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Macht ihr das weil es euch Spass macht oder weil ihr groß rauskommen wollt damit?
> Im ersten Fall können euch die Besucherzahlen egal sein und ihr macht weiter.
> Für den zweiten Fall solltet ihr euer Scheitern einsehen und aufhören.





Naja ich denke man will schon Publikum machen.

Klar soll man es aus Spaß machen aber ohne Besucher macht es wenig sinn.


----------



## cHo1zZ (4. September 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Naja ich denke man will schon Publikum machen.
> 
> Klar soll man es aus Spaß machen aber ohne Besucher macht es wenig sinn.



Genau! Mein Wunsch ist es, dass sich eine Stammleserschaft bildet, mit welchen man dann auch Interaktiv in den Kommentaren diskutieren kann.
Auch kann ich nicht abschlagen irgendwann mal Werbung zu schalten, um die Serverkosten wieder reinzubekommen.
Ich will keinen selbstläufer schaffen, welcher irgendwann durch ein YouTube video am Tag am laufen gehalten wird. Es soll sich einfach ein guter Fluss an qualitativen Beiträge und ein paar nettigkeiten einpendeln :-)


----------



## Soramac (5. September 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Macht ihr das weil es euch Spass macht oder weil ihr groß rauskommen wollt damit?
> Im ersten Fall können euch die Besucherzahlen egal sein und ihr macht weiter.
> Für den zweiten Fall solltet ihr euer Scheitern einsehen und aufhören.




Was ist das denn schon wieder fuer eine negative Einstellungen?

Jeder faengt klein an und es braucht etwas Zeit bis man eine gewisse Besucheranzahl hat.
Nur was Ich noch empfehlen wuerde ist Twitter und Facebook.

So, falls dich jemand auf Twitter folgt und Ihr ein neuen Status schreibt: Neuer Blog: Neues Atomkraftwerk in Korea (nur ein Beispiel) 
Das kriegt man erstens gleich mit und zweitens ist man auf Twitter oefters und kriegt ggf. auch ein E-Mail falls man eine Person folgt.


----------



## cHo1zZ (5. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was ist das denn schon wieder fuer eine negative Einstellungen?
> 
> Jeder faengt klein an und es braucht etwas Zeit bis man eine gewisse Besucheranzahl hat.
> Nur was Ich noch empfehlen wuerde ist Twitter und Facebook.
> ...



An der Sache mit Twitter arbeite ich schon seit ein paar Tagen. Ich Follow irgendwelchen leuten, retweete sie und schreibe texte mit eienm "@" an sie, vondenen ich denke, dass sie sie hören wollen^^. Dazu publiziere ich News und Infos die sich Thematisch mit meinem Blog decken. Allerdings kommen keine follower dazu. Irgendwas mache ich da noch falsch.


----------



## Ennia (9. September 2010)

ProggerGott schrieb:


> lol^^
> 
> Sorry aber für einen Erfolgreichen Blog gibts folgendes zu beachten:
> 
> ...



weil das allesamt mac/apple-hater sind und dadurch keine objektive Berichterstattung möglich ist.


Ich finde es schön, wenn du mit Freunden einen Blog betreibst. Festlegen kann man sich später immer noch, wenn man abschätzen kann in welche Richtung ihr euch schlussendlich hin entwickeln wollt. Das wichtigste ist einfach, dass ihr regelmäßigt bloggt. Früher oder später werden eure Artikel gelesen - aber das dauert nun mal.


----------



## Caps-lock (9. September 2010)

Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist weiß ich nicht...

Dein Homepage sieht aus wie jeder Xbeliebige Blog/LustigeYoutubeVideos Seite (Das heißt sie sieht auch nicht Amateurhaft aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Das Design ist neutral und man hat es nach 5 Minuten vergessen (immerhin nervt es nicht mit Killerfarben).

Wenn ihr WIRKLICH Erfolg haben wollt, müsst ihr euch von der Masse abheben.


----------



## OldboyX (10. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> weil das allesamt mac/apple-hater sind und dadurch keine objektive Berichterstattung möglich ist.
> ...



Und gerade deshalb ist der Blog wohl interessant, weil er emotionalisiert und polarisiert (und Mac-Hater sowie solche die glauben unbedingt den Mac verteidigen zu müssen magisch anzieht). Eine objektive Berichterstattung ist nicht das, was ich von einem Blog erwarte, dafür gibt es seriöse Medien mit studierten Journalisten die Zeit und Geld in Recherche etc. investieren, verschiedene Aspekte beleuchten usw. Um so etwas auf die Beine zu stellen hat man einen viel zu großen Zeit- / Geldaufwand um überhaupt ernst genommen zu werden. 

Ein Blog kann viel eher durch Skurrilität oder Ungewöhnliches begeistern. Vorteilhaft ist außerdem ein attratktiver Schreibstil (der sich von der Masse abhebt eventuell mit sehr viel Ironie oder Sarkasmus oder zumindest mit viel Humor und unkonventionellen Metaphern). Oder man deckt eben wirklich eine Nische ab, über die sonst keiner berichtet.

Auf jeden Fall möchte ich in einem Blog etwas über den Autor lernen, seine Meinung zu bestimmten Themen erfahren und unterhalten werden. Das kommt am ehesten einem Kommentar in einer seriösen Zeitung gleich. Mit objektiver Berichterstattung hat es wenig zu tun.


----------



## sympathisant (10. September 2010)

ich hab mal bei eurem blog reingeschaut. zu viele themen. von politik, über musik und spiele .. 

irgendwie alles aufnehmen was man interessant findet ist für andere eher langweilig, wenn man nicht zufälligerweise den gleichen sinn für humor, musik- und filmgeschmack hat.

ist so als würde in der schule oder im büro ein typ sitzen, der die ganze zeit vor sich hinbrabbelt , was er letzte woche alles so tolles gesehen hat und dann erwartet, dass man da zuhört.


meine meinung: auf ein themengebiet festlegen. dann finden sich auch leute die dieses themengebiet interessiert und die kommentare hinterlassen.

dazu kommt noch, dass ihr kaum bloggt. das was OldboyX geschrieben hat: "Blog wohl interessant, weil er emotionalisiert und polarisiert" passiert bei euch überhaupt nicht. es ist eher langweilig ..

E-Post - darüber hat heise auch berichtet. dazu gibt es im dortigen forum bestimmt 20000 kommentare, die ich mir reinziehen kann. wozu dann bei euch lesen?
WoW - wenns mich interessiert, dann schau ich bei buffed.de oder blizzard vorbei.

wie gesagt: eigenes (wenns geht unbesetztes thema) suchen und es besetzen. polarisieren, emotionalisieren, provozieren .. dann klappt das eher.


----------



## cHo1zZ (12. September 2010)

Ich habe jetzt eine gute Möglichkeit gefunden, bei Twitter follower zu generieren, indem ich einfach den Leuten folge, welche eine große Masse an folgenden Leuten besitzen. Dadurch werden irgendwelche Werbe Accounts auf mich aufmerksam und fangen an mir zu folgen, in der hoffnung, dass ich ihnen zurückfolge. Irgendwann schmeiße ich dann alle raus, die mir nicht zurückfolgen und die mir als unwichtig erscheinen.

In diesem Stil habe ich jetzt 106 Leute, denen ich Folge und immerhin 95, welche mir folgen. Leider recht wenig Deutsche, aber das wird schon noch :-)


Wenn ihr mir auch folgen wollt: [twitter]froehli[/twitter]


Edit: jetzt sehe ich erst, dass man hier auch auf eine zweite Seite kommt^^. Ja das mit dem Thema ist so eine Sache. Aber wir hoffen eigentlich leute motivieren zu können, unseren Mix interessant zu finden. Das wird ja von anderen auch ähnlich betrieben.


----------



## Menke75 (22. Januar 2019)

Hallo, würde nicht in dem Fall auch *Link entfernt* etwas bringen?


----------



## KrasotaArygos (25. Januar 2019)

cHo1zZ schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt "intaweb, blog, wordpress, internet, youtube, lustig, funny, links, videos, games, spiele, kritik, online, mmo, sozial, netzwerk, kritik, social, facebook, twitter, onlineblog, download, bed, intruder, double, rainbow, poetry, slam, google" drin. Ist das zuviel? Irgendwelche ergänzungen?


 

Keine Ahnung, ich habe extra NICHT auf euren Link oben geklickt, da ich dachte, durch das Lesen dieses Beitrages kommt mir irgendwann mal die Erleuchtung, was ihr auf eurer Seite anbietet - irgendwie kapier ich es immer noch nicht. meine Vermutung eine reine casualseite wo "alles draufgerotzt" wird, dass man finden kann. Wer etwas erreichen will, sollte sich erstmal Spezialisieren, diese Masse an Infos gibt es schon überall zu genüge.

also: wieso genau stoße ich auf eure Seite, welche Interessen muss ich haben, damit IHR für MICH interessant sein könntet? Und was bietet ihr dahingehend mehr oder besser, was andere seiten mit gleichem Inhalt auch bieten?


----------



## MikolajPL (25. Januar 2019)

Hallo, würde nicht in dem Fall auch *Link entfernt* etwas bringen?
Bearbeitet von spectrumizer
SEO Juice entfernt


Es bringt doch etwas, der Link wurde von spectrumizer entfernt ...


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Januar 2019)

KrasotaArygos schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich habe extra NICHT auf euren Link oben geklickt, da ich dachte, durch das Lesen dieses Beitrages kommt mir irgendwann mal die Erleuchtung, was ihr auf eurer Seite anbietet - irgendwie kapier ich es immer noch nicht. meine Vermutung eine reine casualseite wo "alles draufgerotzt" wird, dass man finden kann. Wer etwas erreichen will, sollte sich erstmal Spezialisieren, diese Masse an Infos gibt es schon überall zu genüge.
> 
> also: wieso genau stoße ich auf eure Seite, welche Interessen muss ich haben, damit IHR für MICH interessant sein könntet? Und was bietet ihr dahingehend mehr oder besser, was andere seiten mit gleichem Inhalt auch bieten?


Inzwischen ist die Seite kein Blog mehr, sondern scheinbar im Zuge, die Internetpräsenz eines Web-Dienstleisters zu werden.

Aber ich glaube nach 10 Jahren interessiert das Thema den TE wohl auch nicht mehr so. Daher mache ich hier mal zu.


----------

